# Question about Iphoto Library



## murdog (Jan 21, 2012)

More mac questions...

We want to burn all of our photos from the Iphoto library to a disc that would be able to be viewed on a PC.  The problem we are having is that it won't let us burn the photos in groups or chunks, we seem to have to burn the entire library, which is over 20GB's.  Can you burn groups of photos to a disc that can be viewed on a PC?


----------



## chamaecyparis (Jan 21, 2012)

Shutterfly
I do not know if this will work for you or not -- it looks as if Apple is paranoid/greedy about exporters for 
their porprietary image handler.  I suggest going with the GIMP.


----------

